
Motorola launches £89 Moto E – its bargain basement smartphone - AndrewDucker
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/13/motorola-moto-e-android-smartphone
======
grahamel
"Motorola will guarantee an upgrade to the next version of Android"

"Motorola is also using a version of the Android software that has none of the
modifications that other manufacturers like Samsung and HTC typically make"

This is great to see! I just hope they continue beyond the next version

